# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Autres Animaux >  Merlin gentil lapin à l'adoption

## Association ALMA

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Merlin
*Type:* Lapin
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 6 ans 
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						
						
						
						 Non déterminé.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 17 - Charente-Maritime
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0783203077
*E-mail :* Alma.adoption@gmail.com





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Non souhaitées
*Frais d'adoption:* 110 




 coucou moi cet merlin jai été récupéré par une bénévole de lassociation chez un particulier qui ne soccupait pas bien de moi.
Aujourd'hui, je vit chez cette bénévole en attendant de trouver ma famille pour la la vie.
Je suis un adorable loulou mignon, comme tout,une vraie boule de poils!
Je vit en extérieur et my plaît bien.je suis facile à vivre en groupe,  pas très dominateur et cherche des copains.
Je suis assez craintif, les humains lui font encore peur, jai besoin de temps pour faire confiance cela devrait allez mieux avec le temps parce que je suis malgré tout curieux et vient souvent pointer le bout de mon nez pour voir ce qui se passe. Je suis très gourmand ! Jaime le foin et les granulés mais ce que je préfère ce sont les fruits et légumes ! Et pour ça je ne fait pas beaucoup de tri !
Je recherche une famille pour la vie qui a déjà un autre copain et qui saura respecter mes besoins de temps et despace dont jai besoin pour faire confiance.
Alors à très vite j'espère !!

----------


## GADYNETTE

il n'y a pas de photo ???

----------


## bab

Toujours à l'adoption

----------

